

Ask HN: Tool for gathering quotes for use in non-specified future context - jgamman

is there such a thing out there? i'm thinking of a bookmarklet type thing where if I'm reading a speech, it automatically grabs the &#60;quote&#62; tags and perhaps some usr tag functionality.  in future, i'm writing an article and need that killer quote by the president but #@$!@ if i remember when it was or what speech it was in.  kind of like a super-focused delicious with single use-case in mind.
======
gw666
I've been working on systems for storing and retrieving arbitrary text
"chunks" of information (with metadata) for some time now; see
<http://www.InfoML.org/> for the main idea, and
<http://sourceforge.net/projects/infocardorgnizr/> for a working Java program
for idea capture (not connected to a browser, but I've been thinking in that
direction for a while). I've got software using a notecard-and-desktop
metaphor working, though nowhere near ready for outside users.

I know this is somewhat distant from what you're proposing, but I thought you
might find it of interest. Please feel free to get in touch.

